# windows 10 help ? How to I clear Onenote catche.



## gennie (Feb 27, 2020)

It will not print just current page


----------



## Devi (Feb 27, 2020)

I did a quick search -- looks like you might find some help here:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Windows+10+clear+Onenote+cache&t=ffsb&ia=web


----------



## gennie (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for suggestions but have already tried most of things suggested.  Here was last resort.


----------



## Devi (Feb 27, 2020)

Okay.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Tried this yet gennie?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 27, 2020)

unplug printer from power source and disconnect from computer.
uninstall printer program and reinstall
Plug everything back in


----------



## gennie (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks, got it


----------

